# Getting a thread "un-Closed"?



## ElRay (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there a way to get a thread "unclosed", or would it just be better to start a new semi-duplicate thread? I only found BigMitts' Wide Neck thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ing-convert-7-8-string-baritone-6-string.html after it was closed (presumably due to Sutch Guitar's necro-bump). I've got info to add, and I'd rather add to the thread instead of creating a new thread.

Ray


----------



## Randy (Apr 11, 2011)

Just PM one of us about it, and we can re-open it. I'll go do that now.

EDIT: Somebody else already got it.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks to Mr. E-Minor (or is he the eGod of Wind?) the thread has been re-opened.

Ray


----------

